# new for 2010



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

*new for 2010 new progress pic's*

these are the heads for my new pallbarer's,acolyte,and preacher


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Cool ... looks a little like large angry bird type creatures.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

bingo are their name-o's


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Touch of alien in there, too What kind of bodies will these creepy guys have?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Ooo looks promising. subscribing to thread now!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Too right, sooo tight! Good job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

okay, you have my full attention: I want to see you keep updating this so we can all see how these wonderful creations are going to become what looks like will be a interesting scene of pall bearers, the preacher and the acolyte. They look good so far and looking forward to seeing how they progess


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My first thought was aliens also (were they beamed down by that mystery object wizzing past Earth ). I'm curious as to what they'll look like when finished.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

they will have cloaks feet and hands that i'm still working on acolyte is an Idea stolen from Dave the Dead the rest just seemed natural oooh yeah I gotta make a coffin for the pallbarrears to carry It was very nice of dave to send me sone of the voices in head for Christmas


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

WOW!! Mike, just brilliant!! I'm so exited to see these guys come to fruition, they are going to be awesome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice! The first thing that jumped into my head was the movie Dark Crystal. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like it will be very creepy, especially if they are all staring at me in one room. I'm looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

look great!! can't wait to see them finished!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

cool!! I can not wait to see them finished! they are going to be so creepy!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

new progress pic's


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

morbid mike said:


> new progress pic's


Well...????


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

*new for 2010 new progress pic's*

new pic's of progress finished heads and hands still working on feet and staff they are at the begining I dont know how to post them here sorry


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You could just do thumbnails again, but I believe there's an upper limit on how many you can do that way.

You can also link to a picture in your album, like this:

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=449&pictureid=6915

Do you have a Photobucket or Flickr account?


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Paint one Purple and black and I'll Put him in the front yard on RAVENS games days.








This a Compliment coming from a RAVENS fan!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

o


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who was thinking aliens!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool morbid mike.It's great to see totally unique characters that people come up with.They look great.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

They remind me of the old movies. The bird type people. They are looking good. I can't wait to see how use set them up.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking good Mike


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Very cool! 
I like the cracks and how they look ancient.
Can't wait to see how they progress! :smileton:


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Your Minions are turning out great! I hope they do your bidding well. Keep up the good work!


----------

